# Thank you for a speedy service!



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Everyone who dealt with CCP probably already knows that they have great service, but I wanted to give kudos for my recent service.

I took a 13' footer out for the first time recently and had issues with the handle getting roughed up. It may have been the sand spike (I am going to examine it before next outing), but either way I contacted Tommy and received quick replies.

I sent the bottom half of the rod last Friday with a check to change the grip to X Flock. I just received the rod back and it's ready to go.

Thank you for the quick replies and quick service. I sent a Daiwa reel in for a service on the same day, but I'm still waiting (it's a levelwind reel for wreck fishing and just the levelwind gear needs to be replaced).


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------

